# personal history of cancer Dx



## laurenb27 (Feb 21, 2013)

Is anyone else having trouble getting payment when using a personal history of cancer Dx code? For example, we have some patient's that come in to get a cystoscopy so the doctor can take a look at the bladder to make sure there's no evidence of current cancer. When we use the personal history of bladder cancer, some insurances are denying it. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 21, 2013)

you may need to use a F/U code from the V67.x area for followup following chemo or radiation then the hx of cancer code


----------



## JeanFerguson (Mar 12, 2013)

What ICD-9 code would be appropriate if a patient is having yearly follow up cystoscopies for a history of bladder cancer?  Initially the patient had tumors resected, then had chemo and radiation, but this was 3 years ago. The patient has had no reoccurrences of cancer.


----------

